
Lessons Learned Scaling Airbnb - tim_sw
https://medium.com/@jgolden/lessons-learned-scaling-airbnb-100x-b862364fb3a7
======
djchung23
I'm feeling #4 especially, working at a larger tech company

> 4\. When it comes to edge cases, understand your tipping point (because
> they’ll bury you at scale!).

Definitely for smaller startups, edge cases can be a distraction, but at
scale, edge cases can blow up in your face. I remember going through product
reviews and being frustrated by folks hammering me on edge cases. I realized
though, that these experienced folks knew what it meant to get burned by the
1% case at scale. Great that Jonathan Golden caveated this with the scale
point.

